# Skin tag on nipple - update! Its gone!



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

When I was pregnant with DS this started to form. I had a friend reading a pregnancy/breastfeeding book ask me one day out of the blue if I ever grew 'nipple' skin on my body and I told her about this and she said it was normal.

Well - I am pregnant again and I swear it has gotten bigger!!! lol

I am SO glad that I google this (found out that it is indeed a 'skin tag') as I have read many forums now already where people have posted about this and it has reassured me that this is very normal! lol

I can only see it becoming a problem for my babys latch at this point. It is only on one nipple (on the edge of it). Other than that, it is not painful....

But...anyone else _here_ every get these? You get it removed? (cause I want to know what that entails...sounds painful! lol)... TIA!


----------



## whoabethy (Mar 12, 2009)

i have, like, 12 of these. i have been assured over and over that it's not a big deal. nipples are so bumpy anyway, i can't believe that it would affect nursing that much!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I've always had skin tags, but they have gotten really bad during pregnancy! (I have 25+ on my neck now and they seem to be popping up on my chest and under my breasts as well.) Fortunately for me, I do not have any on my nipple at this time. It sounds inconvenient. I know there are ways to get them removed professionally, but I will tell you what has worked for me in the past when I had one or two that really bothered me (these pregnancy ones are currently too small or out of the way to worry about or to do this with). If I was able to get a hold of one (tricky, I know), I would gently twist it. And twist and twist in the same direction. This seemed to cut off the blood supply from the base and within a day or two, they would dry up and fall off or I would be able to easily pull them off. I don't know how recommended this method is, but it worked for me on any skin tags big enough to twist and easy to reach. I have heard of people pulling them off themselves and that they bleed a lot.

I don't know anything about surgical removal but I have read things that give me hope that at least some of the pregnancy-induced ones will go away after pregnancy. Otherwise, I may have to look into it.


----------



## ithappened (Sep 9, 2007)

I got small ones on my boobs and neck and just cut them off with sharp fine edged scissors







doesnt hurt at all


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I got one on my nipple last time and then it kinda went away over the last 2.5 years. This time, it's coming back and I have 2 in my armpit. MW said it was from the hormones.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I tell you what...when this one first started to form ....oh 5 years ago...I did cut it off with sharp scissors. It grew back! lol

I had one under my arm pit that I tied a piece of floss around until it just fell off a few days later.

But this is like...nipple skin lmao... and the base is 'thick'. I would say its about the size of a pomagranate seed. So its not small or tiny.... I dont think just twisting it would work! lol....

I might try the floss again...does that sound like a really stupid idea? (cause im not up for the use of scissors on something this big lmao)


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

I've tied them off with floss and would go for it again!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

i've cut them off wiyh nail clippers, never on a nipple though, but of op situayion, i would go to a professional (ob or dermatologist)


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay...So I just tied some string around it and it turned black and since it was so big it didn't fall off but as it was completely dead I could just cut it off which I did with some clean scissors lmao...That sounds really gross and it really was...but its gone!!! And I feel like...10lbs lighter! - and a new woman!!! I am so pleased! lmao Ive got picks but no one wants to see them I am sure! lmao


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Gross! You are more woman than I am. I am always yelling at my DH for doing just this kind of thing!


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

I'd probably have done the same thing. I had two skin tags frozen off my neck with the spray and one of them left a scar much larger than the skin tag was. The tag was an itty bitty thing, but it bothered me. Now it looks like someone put a cigarette out on my neck.







Hopefully that will go away, at least.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

Go you!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Glad it worked out. I have a few, but have not been brave enough to try anything.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plummeting* 
I'd probably have done the same thing. I had two skin tags frozen off my neck with the spray and one of them left a scar much larger than the skin tag was. The tag was an itty bitty thing, but it bothered me. Now it looks like someone put a cigarette out on my neck.







Hopefully that will go away, at least.











This would have been my second choice of action (you can buy that same freezing stuff doctors use in the shops now) - but I was worried about it being on my nipple and all. I think string must be the least painful way to go. It never hurt at all! (just nearly made me faint when I started cutting lmao)


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm glad it worked out! The string method would work like the twisting--to cut off the blood supply until it does off and can be removed easily. I will definitely keep this method in mind for future use.


----------

